
Lessons from my third failed startup - shime
https://shime.sh/third-failed-startup
======
closingdust
Nice post, tnx for sharing this stuff and your mistakes.

Did you actually launch something in the end, or did you give up before
launching the product? Can you provide the link to the app. I'm curious
because I think there is a market there, in general time tracking tools are
really bad for some reason. Harvest is the only one that is ok for me.

Also, time tracking is something that can be used by any agency not just
freelancers.

------
wilsonbright
Time spent on early stage operations drains time and resources. Well, I was
there. I closed my first crypto firm last week. The reason was that the focus
was on the company rather than on the product being built. I didn't launch on
time and eventually lost access to market due to central bank ban.

